# Our fantail pigeon died laying egg, german owl taking care of eggs.



## Aurelie (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi there,

We're still new with pigeons, and something happened yesterday. We have a fantail pigeon, and she laid 2 eggs, but yesterday she had another egg that was about to come out of her back, you could see a bit of the egg, but her eyes were a bit closed, and we thought she must have been tired. 

She was standing just there. She didn't want to fly or move.

This morning we found her dead in her little nest we made inside the place we keep her.

We feel it is our fault for not intervening and are extremely sad she died. Should you intervene if a pigeon has trouble laying an egg?

We have recovered the egg from her now, but it was cold to the touch. 

Our other birdy, a small old german owl has began sitting on the eggs we noticed, and she seems to be taking excellent care of them. She flaps her wings when we come near, something she normally never does, in protection of the eggs.

Will the german owl be capable of taking care of the babies? She seems willing to take care of them, we feed her close by now so she doesn't have to move. She normally flies every day, but since taking care of the eggs, she has been sitting inside on the eggs, so we moved the food and water as close to her as possible.

Any advise welcome.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

It doesnt matter than the last egg was cold, they can be as until they are set upon and an embryo starts to form they are often not kept warm. Only after the embryo starts to develop IF they chill then they may not hatch, so I would go get that egg out of the garbage and put it under the owl and see if you get a chick from it. Did she mate with a male or not and is just sitting or clear eggs? Sorry about your fantail and yes, you can and should assist and by this I mean sugar water for energy, heat lamp for warmth but sometimes they die from egg binding and it is odd for her to lay 3 at a time. So who knows whats going on. I would for sure try to hatch that 3rd one tho.

There is also advanced techniques to deliver an egg that involve a scalpel and pressure but would not suggest any novice try that. Make sure all of your bird especially hens get enough minerals and calcium DAILY free fed at all times for as long as they live and they feed it to the babies too.

Regarding putting food right by her, Im an advocate of natural and strong. If wild, they would leave the nest, stretch a wing and go for flights to find food, this keeps them in good condition and develops appetite as well as exersize and fitness. I would only keep food right by them if sick or a single parent.


----------



## Aurelie (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for answering, she was around her male mate fan tail 2 weeks ago. Would it make sense she would lay eggs 2 weeks later?

We recovered the 3rd egg, took it in hands and layed it in the scale the old german owl lays in at night. She was already taking care of 2 of the fantail's eggs by sitting on those eggs once the fantail got sick. Now she's sitting on all 3. 

The 3rd egg she couldn't pass until she died, was quite a bit larger than the other 2 that are laying there.

We will make sure they have the calcium they need. At first we only had grains (they fly outside and eat a bit outside too), a few weeks ago we added "minerals" on recommendation of the store, not sure there is calcium in that, will have to check.

So happy the german owl is helping us out, would have no idea what to do with the eggs otherwise.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so is the owl a single bird? Also they have VERY tiny beaks right? if memory serves, I have read not great feeders and they are usually fostered to longer beak birds. If lone, you will have to be very diligent and my need to help hand feed the babies, I would start researching that if u have not done so nor if u hae any experience. Im sure the larger egg did her in. That is a pity. If with male and they mated, usually about 10 days later u see eggs, so 14 is not unheard of. Minerals are a HUGE part of their health more so than vitamis. They say most birds have mineral deficiency before vitamin. I have 5 different grits out at all times.


----------



## Aurelie (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for answering. Yes, she is a single bird now, she is the only bird we have now. She is smaller than the fan tail was, I think her break is also a bit smaller. 

I looked up how to feed babies (if they hatch at all, still bit in doubt). Will buy baby bottle and syringe and the right food. 

I looked up what is in the minerals we give her. It's called "colombine pickstone red", it has natrium, magnesium, calcium, iron and phosphor, copper and zinc. I have seen them eat from the stone sometimes. 

The german owl went outside for about 10 minutes today, outside flying. After 10 minutes she came flying back in and went sitting on the eggs again. We moved the food a bit farther so it's not right next to her now, she now has to get up and run there to drink and eat. 

Hope we all do what is right. Thank you for helping.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok hang on, when u say she went outside flying?? Do u mean out FREE flying? If so this is not advised as she is at risk from ariel and ground predators. You want her to be safe to raise babies if fertile. If outside in a cage or flight deck or coop or aviary the thats ok.

If not, safer to keep her in till babies are hatche.


----------



## Aurelie (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you. Yes, she flies outside, up to our roof and hangs out on the roof a while and then comes back down usually. Will try to limit her going outside a bit maybe, there's not many dangerous animals around (there's a neighbour's dog, but he doesn't go after birds).

There's not much room for her to fly inside at all you see, why we tend to let her fly free. Normally we open the gate in the morning, she will fly around, and by evening time we bring some food, she will see us or know the hour, and will come flying towards us, once she's inside, we close the gate until dawn again.

But we can limit her outside time for a few weeks.


----------



## Aurelie (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello, I wanted to update the status on the eggs. They never hatched.

Also, our german owl is a vlaamse smierel according to a friend, although the difference is so small in looks. 

She has sat on the eggs, and we eventually also took them inside when she stopped sitting on them, and kep them warm inside with a light and heating, but they never hatched, oh well, our fantail pigon is in a better place I am sure now. Still miss her.

Our smierel is so nice to us, she flies onto my shoulder now when I call her, took a few weeks to learn her how to do that with food, she has also found company with other pigeons in our yard, sitting high on trees with other regular forest piegons (not sure about english name).

Well, so happy with having pigeons now, a breeder gave me the pigeons, for free, and I was super worried, thatt I wouldn't like taking care of pigeons or that they would fly off. Super happy with pigeons and totally in love with them now.


----------



## Aurelie (Mar 12, 2015)

Picture of her, so proud of her she took care of the eggs. She is really used to me now, sits on my shoulder and cleans my cheek with her beak for some reason, lol. Anyway, really love pigeons.


----------

